# Current Jamz



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay. I think I've tried to start one of these before, but here we go.

What are music/song/band/album are you listening to now?

me: Alice In Wonderland soundtrack, Almost Alice. Have "Tea Party" by Kerli on repeat


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You caught me with one of my more off-the-wall CDs in the stereo (and I tend to be a bit off the beaten track [no pun intended] to begin with).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pure Moods


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wicked Soundtrack. Just went to the show last week with my DD!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Russell Watson - Where my Heart Will Take me (current song on playlist.. )
Rob Thomas - Cradlesong (next up.) 

I don't tend to listen to whole cd's.. I load them into my PC, then hit random play, so I get quite the mix. Louis Armstrong was last up before these 2.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Moanin album by Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers.

http://www.amazon.com/Moanin-Rudy-Van-Gelder/dp/B000T3NMYE/ref=dm_ap_alb2?ie=UTF8&qid=1268111372&sr=8-4


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently listening to Michael Buble's recent albums, Crazy Love and Special Delivery


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog, I was listening to that one just this weekend!  ('cept mine's on vinyl.)  


Right now:  Ofra Haza, to keep me awake for working on my school deadlines.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have WQXR Radio on right now.  Richard Strauss's Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53 (Lorin Maazel, conductor Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) is what I'm listening to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

carlobee said:


> Currently listening to Michael Buble's recent albums, Crazy Love and Special Delivery


I recently bought this. Haven't listened to it. Daddy ran off with it.....Can't wait to listen to it


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Yann Tiersen's *Good Bye Lenin!* soundtrack


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm obsessed with music, have a musician husband (that I met because he was in my favorite band....believe the cliche or not....), and I'm often listening to stuff not many have heard of.  
Recent favorites....
The Bird and the Bee
Sia 
Lily Allen 
Zero 7 (Sia sometimes sings for this band)
LOVE Regina Spektor - her new album Far is excellent
Ray LaMontagne
Kim Taylor
J. Tillman
Charlotte Gainsbourg


I could go on and on.....but I'll stop there


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Michael Buble and I love the new CD.  

Currently, thanks to loonlover and intinst, I've been listening to LeeAnn Womack's Call Me Crazy CD.

deb


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Jen said:


> I'm obsessed with music, have a musician husband (that I met because he was in my favorite band....believe the cliche or not....), and I'm often listening to stuff not many have heard of.
> Recent favorites....
> The Bird and the Bee
> Sia
> ...


Agreed on the Regina Spektor - her old stuff is great, too! And I am just starting to get into Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

summerteeth said:


> Agreed on the Regina Spektor - her old stuff is great, too! And I am just starting to get into Charlotte Gainsbourg.


Sounds like we have similar taste - you should check out some of the other stuff if you haven't!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

NogDog:  Boy, that takes me back!

I'm on a Glee soundtrack kick.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You caught me with one of my more off-the-wall CDs in the stereo (and I tend to be a bit off the beaten track [no pun intended] to begin with).
> 
> Takes me back too. I have that album around here somewhere. Pretty.
> Paula ny


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Does anybody else have a Last.FM account?

http://www.last.fm/user/Sporadic

-------------

Andrew W.K - Close Calls With Brick Walls has been in heavy rotation at my house.



It is finally being released in the US on the 23rd along with a bonus disc called Mother Of Mankind but I have been listening to Korean version that was released in 2006.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I do have a last.fm account, but I like Pandora better.  I've heard a lot of people like last.fm better, but I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> I do have a last.fm account, but I like Pandora better. I've heard a lot of people like last.fm better, but I guess I just don't get it.


Pandora is definitely better if you like to stream music. I just use Last.FM to track what I listen to out of my collection and find other likeminded people for new music ideas.

I've gone almost completely digital and with my wireless headphones, I am always tied to music while I am at home.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> NogDog: Boy, that takes me back!
> 
> I'm on a Glee soundtrack kick.





corkyb said:


> Takes me back too. I have that album around here somewhere. Pretty.
> Paula ny


I do prefer the original album, but the symphonic version is pretty cool, too. Hmm...I might have to pull out my "Symphonic Pink Floyd" album today.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Manitas de Plata   (classical/flamenco guitar)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I had my Police/Sting playlist going today.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Rainy Wednesday means Joy Division for me.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

whatever is on the radio


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, now I have moved on:

The Spanish Album by Liona Boyd.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Going to have to check that Tubular Bells one out.  For me lately it's been Escala, Sirenia, Tristania and Unsun with a bit of Craig Ferguson thrown into the mix.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just discovered Ingrid Michaelson - she's great!

If you've seen that Hallmark commercial with the little girl that's about to take a test and her mom put a cute card in her backpack encouraging her - the song in the background is 'Be OK' by Ingrid.  Good stuff!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Daytime paperwork time  =  local public radio station, WETA, mostly classical music with news thrown in.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Inspired by this thread about the guitar duo, I've put on this guitar trio CD (which I like better as more creative and less pop).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^
I need to go check my shelves to make sure you didn't break in and abscond with my music.  You seem to have all the same stuff I do.  


(But your two links somehow merged; it just links to the thread, not to the Amazon page.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^
> I need to go check my shelves to make sure you didn't break in and abscond with my music. You seem to have all the same stuff I do.


There's no accounting for taste, but my accountant says yours is pretty good. 



> (But your two links somehow merged; it just links to the thread, not to the Amazon page.)


That's what I get for posting without previewing (and typing a [ /i ] tag instead of a [ /url ] tag).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I never listen to cd's any more because I use my MP3 player which is a mix of everything:  But...
I just checked the cd changer...the three discs inside were/are:

Meatloaf: Bat Out of Hell
Queen:  Greatest
Buble': Come Fly with Me

Sitting on top of the player:  
Anka:  My Way with Bon Jovi (If you ever get a chance; listen to this duet...they do a great job with it.)
Patrizio Buanne:  Forever Begins Tonight  (Italian Singer...pretty much the Italian version of Buble')


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

right this second? my chemical romance/the black parade/sleep


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Sirenia,


How do you like the latest lead singer? I kinda like her.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

L'Infinitamente Piccolo by Branduardi


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> How do you like the latest lead singer? I kinda like her.


I'm enjoying her too. It's funny though, Sirens of the Seven Seas is probably my favorite of their newest album which is almost all male vocals till the very end.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Seeing Scheherazade posting here reminded me that yesterday I enjoyed listening to...


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Gypsy Kings.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Variety


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Seeing Scheherazade posting here reminded me that yesterday I enjoyed listening to...


People assume I like the name because of the story, but Rimsky-Korsakov actually why. My mom was in college until I was about four or so, and she took a music appreciation course in which the big piece they had to study across the entire semester was Scheherazade. They took much of the same music for background (and even part of the theme) music in The Smurfs, my absolute favorite cartoon in the days when you had to wake up on Sunday to watch any, so I guess it subconsciously spoke to me. To this day it's my favorite classical piece and has fostered in me an appreciation of other classical music.

To keep on topic... music today: Fireflight, Paramore, Rasputina (to keep on the theme of listening to member inspired music), and Stream of Passion with just a touch of Spam-a-Lot.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Listening to some Gentle Giant, and it made me wonder if anyone else listens to them.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Um, I listen to "They Might Be Giants" and they are gentle as far as I'm aware.  So I listen to what might be gentle giants.  That's an interesting CD cover though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It was a gate-fold album, which when unfolded looks like:


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a sucker for anything with violins.  They remind me of Queen for some reason.  They may warrant further exploration, helps that Zune has em for free for me!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm listening to Flanders Recorder Quartet playing Bach and Vivaldi.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Today I am listening to Meshell Ndegeocellos album Bitter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I recently downloaded 3 discs by Eric Woolfson (the voice of the Alan Parson's Project) and have them on shuffle on the iPod.  Two of them are musicals he wrote, one titled "The Gambler" and the other "Edgar Allan Poe-The Musical."  The third is titled "The Alan Parson's Project that Never Was."

My favorite songs are from Poe, I keep going back to one titled "Wings of Eagles."  

If interested, his website is www.ericwoolfsonmusic.com


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I recently downloaded 3 discs by Eric Woolfson (the voice of the Alan Parson's Project) and have them on shuffle on the iPod. Two of them are musicals he wrote, one titled "The Gambler" and the other "Edgar Allan Poe-The Musical." The third is titled "The Alan Parson's Project that Never Was."
> 
> My favorite songs are from Poe, I keep going back to one titled "Wings of Eagles."
> 
> If interested, his website is www.ericwoolfsonmusic.com


Why didn't I know about this before?? I have every APP album ever released... (though a couple of the later ones, IMHO, aren't worth it). I was just reading on that site that the Poe one was intended as Part Two of their original one, so I'll be looking for that one. Thanks for posting this, I hadn't heard anything about these!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Why didn't I know about this before?? I have every APP album ever released... (though a couple of the later ones, IMHO, aren't worth it). I was just reading on that site that the Poe one was intended as Part Two of their original one, so I'll be looking for that one. Thanks for posting this, I hadn't heard anything about these!


I only found out about it because of a post in a theater website about Poe being released.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh good, then I don't feel quite so out of touch.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Listening to (and watching) the Blue Man Group "How to Be a Megastar Live!" DVD.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Listening to (and watching) the Blue Man Group "How to Be a Megastar Live!" DVD.


Love Blue Man!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Listening to Ann Gray, Tales of Magpies and Ravens right now.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Love Blue Man!


Me too. Went to see them when I was three months pregnant, and I'd swear that that's why DD loves anything with a strong rhythm. 

Currently listening to Edith Piaf.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am listening to Erykah Badus newst album, I got it early!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tonight, it's Kate Bush,_ Never for Ever_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Tonight, it's Kate Bush,_ Never for Ever_.


Ooh...I had a crush on her at one time: good looking, talented and creative. I think I have three CDs and a couple albums (and a couple VHS tapes somewhere that probably don't play any more).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I have all but the last one...  that was released when DD was two, and at the time I wasn't paying attention to new releases....  and only listened to nursery rhymes anyway.  

Time to hit Amazon and deplete the GC balance a bit, I think.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

International Cast Recording of A Tale of Two Cities. I know own 3 versions, the original concept, the Indianapolis concert version and now this one....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TSO.  Have my TSO/Savatage playlist on shuffle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"somewhere over the rainbow"  original movie soundtrack.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Currently listening to (and watching) David Gilmour's "Remember That Night" DVD, one of my favorite concert videos.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The sun is shining, I finished mowing the lawn, and I decided it was time to crank up some feel-good music:



Despite the title and cover image, this is a great upbeat, funky album with an excellent horn section to boot. (Good horn sections improve any pop/rock album for me.  )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My Melissa Etheridge playlist.  Got her latest last night of 3.99 from amazon


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

theme songs from old Clint Eastwood western movies... its always good to know you can whistle tunes people will recognize anywhere


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

American Idiot original cast recording. I don't know the music that well and was told it was a good idea to listen to it before seeing the show.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

("Animals" by Pink Floyd for any non-Floydians  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Georges Moustaki,  on a secondhand cassette tape from the 70's.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a link to the DVD of the British version, I'm actually listening to a recording of the Broadway cast.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Going through all my old Joan Baez albums.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've discovered some great bands lately - LOVE Inara George (solo, the Bird and the Bee), and I just discovered a new band of hers, the Living Sisters.  Also been loving Miss Li, Chairlift, The Ting Tings (all discovered by looking up ipod commercial songs)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Decided I was due for a dose of Brahms's 1st, bringing back memories of one of the better concerts I was part of way back in my senior year of college.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Dido and Sixpence None the Richer today.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Joan of Arc---the wonderful fantastic Leonard Cohen...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And now for something completely different....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

New Meat Loaf!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> And now for something completely different....


Wow! A blast from the past. I like your tastes in music nogdog.
Paula ny


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Wow! A blast from the past. I like your tastes in music nogdog.
> Paula ny


Thanks. And believe it or not, I first bought that album back in the late '70s in spite of never having done any hallucinogens in my life (well...maybe a slight contact high off a roommate for one semester  ).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This just felt like the right thing for a warm, sunny day...don't know why:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This just felt like the right thing for a warm, sunny day...don't know why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> NogDog,
> Love your taste in music. Brought me back a bit. Went to Amazon to check it out. How can an MP3 album cost $2.00 more than the cd? Craziness.
> Paula ny


I guess the same way Kindle books can cost more than hardcovers. 

Anyway, buy the CD: they sound better anyway, and you can then rip it to your MP3 player with any of several free programs (or the one that came with your player).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Speaking of sounding better, I'm now listening to the DTS recording of:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Pines of Rome" and "Fountains of Rome" by Respighi.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I wore the t-shirt from this tour to work today...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Since I wore the t-shirt from this tour to work today...


I was listening to "Seventh Sojourn" a couple days ago.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I was listening to "Seventh Sojourn" a couple days ago.


I've actually got my whole Moody Blues playlist going. Have to move my solo Justin Hayward and Hayward/Lodge stuff into that list....


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Blue Foundation


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Glee's "faithfully" from the season finale


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jack johnsons &quot;At Or With Me&quot;. Most recent starbuck free iTunes download. Loveness!!

Starbucks has a song that they give out for free every week. U go to a starbucks and they usually have it on a holder somewhere. Typically where u pick up ur drink after ordering. Gotten some good ones like Richard Harley (or something), Dave Matthews band, Paper Tongues, and several other foreign bands that my british friend LOVES


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Listening to the new Rasputina. Yay! Definitely moving forward from their other stuff, but this one is quickly moving up the ranks to become my favorite of theirs. You can tell it's them though, so it isn't -that- different.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And now for something completely different (and only slightly related to Monty Python):


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nobody listens to music anymore?

Currently: _Turn of a Friendly Card_, APP.

Before this: Georges Moustaki, and then early Inti Illimani. Reliving the past, I guess.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Currently in the CD player is a recording of Respighi's "Pines of Rome" and "Fountains of Rome". Before that it was "Ashes Are Burning" by Renaissance. Last to play on the turntable was Richard Thompson's "Old Kit Bag".


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World soundtrack


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

_Imagine_


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The Cure "Head On The Door". Song playing right now...Kyoto Song.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Current song on the iPod --

Get Over It -- The Eagles

Sandy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just turned the iPod on and we get...

My Brother's Eyes from the Studio recording of Terry Pratchett's Only you can save the world.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

From my very, _very_ short list of albums I must have with me on the proverbial desert island.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Currently listening to Mary J Bliges Mary album.  Still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill. I got EX issues so The Ex-Factor has been on for the last few days...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

In honor of what would have been his 70th birthday.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Distractions Roy Hargrove 
Distractions Roy Hargrove


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How could it be anything else today...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yes - Symphonic Live (DVD)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Band called Menvra Realm. Lead singer is a Broadway actor (and TSO vocalist) Rob Evan.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Listening to my favorite solo piano album:


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill. I got EX issues so The Ex-Factor has been on for the last few days...


Love, love, love!

Playing right now, Metallica - Unforgiven.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Heaven by Meshell Ndegeocello featuring Lalah Hathaway.  Love it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mario kart love song (on YouTube)


----------

